# Anyone buy sheds



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

post up some pics.....if they are descent i might be interested, assuming you don't want my arms and legs for them!


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

almost forgot, you can always try ebay as they go like crazy on there. I bought alot before it got really big and now its just outta hand. some go for hundreds and other smaller ones go for 10.00. As a loyal AT'er though, you should offer this sight first of course....lol.


----------



## nomobowhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

I will put some pictures of the sheds up tonite.


----------



## nomobowhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

*shed pics*


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

2 of those are pretty decent.....no matches huh?


----------



## nomobowhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a few matches but someone already picked them up. I have sold a bunch of them. Wife is tired of them sittn around the house. Go figure.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

why not keep them looks like you have a nice table that could use some antler sheds for decorating. Nice sheds


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i have a mountain of sheds, i would sell some for the right $.


----------



## bigotisjeff (Jan 17, 2009)

*Sheds*

Let me know what you have and i may be interested in buying some.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> i have a mountain of sheds, i would sell some for the right $.


I met a gentleman last year while hunting...said he had a mountain of sheds. Cabela's sent someone out to his place in eastern Washington State' with a trailer to pick them up. If I remember correctly, he said $5,000.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

sharpshooter359 said:


> why not keep them looks like you have a nice table that could use some antler sheds for decorating. Nice sheds



:set1_signs009:


----------



## gerconesarchery (Nov 19, 2006)

how much??


----------

